# Mini Cooper Bluetooth Doesn't work



## Stockmoose16 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

My boss just purchased a new Mini Cooper Clubman with Bluetooth. She has a Samsung SGH-A437 phone (w/bluetooth functionality), which the car bluetooth recognizes, but appears to be incompatible with. When I have the car connected to the Mini's bluetooth, I can't call out using the phone. I can't end a call without resetting the phone or car. And the car won't download the Samsung's phonebook. I connected my Blackberry Curve to the car and everything worked fine.

Is there a known issue with certain Samsung phones?


----------

